# kvartsin jälkeen



## Gavril

Iltaa,

Someone who is live-tweeting the World Championship match against the Czech Republic just wrote the following:



> Yritin kvartsin jälkeen onnitella Jere Karalahtea. "Älä vielä. On  kesken" kuului Jeren vastaus. En taida onnitella vielä tänäänkään



"I tried to congratulate Jere Karalahti after the [??]. 'Not yet; we're still not finished,' was Jere's answer. I probably won't be able to congratulate him today."

Karalahti is the player who assisted on the goal that made it 2-0, so I can understand the general reason for congratulating him, but what does the phrase _kvartsin jälkeen_ mean?

(Also, was I correct to assume that _En taida onnitella vielä_ implicitly means "En taida onnitella häntä [Karalahtea] vielä"?)

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Informal sports terminology.

_I tried to congratulate Jere Karalahti after the quarter-final. "Not yet, we're still not finished," was Jere's answer. I think I'll skip the congratulations today as well._

The last sentence implies that Team Finland wasn't finished even at the moment it was uttered as Finland will play in tonight's final.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Informal sports terminology.
> 
> _I tried to congratulate Jere Karalahti after the quarter-final. "Not yet, we're still not finished," was Jere's answer. I think I'll skip the congratulations today as well._
> 
> The last sentence implies that Team Finland wasn't finished even at the moment it was uttered as Finland will play in tonight's final.



Ah, thanks -- so the congratulations had to do with Karalahti's performance in the previous match against Canada, not in this one.

Now that I know what _kvartsi_ means, the -_kään_ ("neither") in_ tänäänkään_ makes more sense as well.


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Informal sports terminology.



Sounds like somebody didn't know the difference between "_vartti_" and "_kvartsi_" and others started to use it as a joke, if indeed it is used (I've personally never heard it used like that).


----------

